# Sp.44 hybrid?



## BakerChick (May 1, 2015)

Is it true that a sp.44 will make hybrids with other fish? What are these other fish that they will hybridize with? I'm making plans to buy some tank mates for my sp.44 female and I do Not want to accidentally get a fish that she will hybridize with.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Pretty much any mouthbrooder will crossbreed with any other mouthbrooder unless there are fish of their species for them to spawn with instead.


----------



## BakerChick (May 1, 2015)

oh well then ....


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. Let her release fry in the tank, and they are most likely to get eaten by the other tank mates.


----------

